# Big Rusky Diver



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

After a great transaction with dapper, (nice fella indeed), I thought I'd pop up a couple of pics of the big russian diver I got from him. These things are seriously big, bordering on unwearable infact, and weight about half a pound. They are to say the least "robustly" engineered, with a big canteen crown and a bezel ring that unscrews to remove the cage that protects the crystal. I bought it not really intending to try and use it as a regular wearer, but being new to me I've of course given it a whirl for a couple of days. It takes the trend for big watches a step forward, (







), and ellicts varying responses from people ranging from interest to dismissive scorn. The 710 rates it as a "joke"







. I'd not actually seen many pictures of these things and so thought a small montage of shots might be interesting for you guys. My photography skills aren't the best, but hopefully you'll get the idea of the watches proportions and overall look. I've got all the pics in bigger format, if anyones interested I can put up, (or mail), individual pics to request.

Thanks for looking, and thanks once again Alan, (dapper).










Richard


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Seriously chunky









Nice looking though & great photo`s









Have you tried it on your right wrist Rich,as I`ve said before I wouldn`t dare wear my Zeno EA-02 on the left wrist and it`s a bit smaller then your Zlatoust, it`s actually quite comfortable as well on the right with the crown pointing up the arm


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I wouldnt mind seeing a closer shot of it without the face guard, also it is possable to remove the crown cap thingy perminantly?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I miss the Beautiful Beast already, but I can see that it's gone to a good home. Excellent choice of strap, Richard, & very nice shots too.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Jason.. Here's a bigger shot with the crystal guard removed:










The crown cap "_could_" be removed by severing the chain that attaches it to the watch, but it would look a bit butchered and would leave behind the ring that the chain attaches to on the watch head. Although a very fair idea in terms of reducing the bulk of the watch for wearing, in reality I think it wouldn't be a good look.

With the crystal cage removed, the screw on bezel shows a gap to the top of the crystal itself. There's a gasket supplied in the box with the watch to fill this gap if it is to be worn without the cage. The bezel ring sticks proud of the face of the crystal by about 4mm, and so even with the cage removed the bezel affords a fair degree of protection from sideways swipes/dings.

I wouldn't in all honest say its a viable daily wear, but its an interesting piece and will be good fun to stick on from time to time


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s a photo showing the canteen cover undone as you can see it would look very strange with out it


















Photo nicked from ebay


----------

